# All aobut Sony Ericsson C905, the 8mp face recog monster



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

*8.1 mega pixel camera* with 

auto focus,
face recognition,
a new feature called *Smart Contrast*,
image stabilization,
BestPic,
red-eye reduction,
*xenon flash as well as photoflash* for both photos and videos
Video stabilization
GPS
2.4" QVGA display
buildin accelerometer
wifi, bluetooth and usb
Copper Gold, Ice Silver & Night Black color option
9hr talktime on GSM networks.

Avaialble in Q4.

SOurce: *blog.se-nse.net/2008/06/10/revealing-c905-aka-shiho/

*blog.se-nse.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/se_c905_exclusive_pic.jpg


----------



## Indyan (Jun 11, 2008)

Woah! They are really catching up to Digicams.
Megapixels arent a very good indicator of quality, but 8mp from *SE* should be damn good.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2008)

Seems good. Ny news of Optical Zoom yet?


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 11, 2008)

Is a slider and looks really good....(C905)...Design also seems 2 b cool...


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 11, 2008)

looks are very very good .. also inclusion of xenon plus photoflash .. wifi and gps too ..lets hope it has a very good 8mp cmos sensor ..and video recording should be vga@30 fps and 3.5mm jack on phone ..  my next se phone for sure .. and yeah , optical zoom pls ..


----------



## karthik55859 (Jun 11, 2008)

it will be great if it sports 16 million colors display.....and 3.5 mm jack......then it sure rock the market segment in all aspects....

one simple question is that why dont the SE people are still sitting with 262k color screen.....they should pack lcd screens that are used in SONY cybershot digital cameras....it should be well enough to beat all the rivals....leaving others to dust......


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 11, 2008)

From the PICTURE.. Clearly No OPTICAL ZOOM !!!!

OR is it ???


----------



## hellgate (Jun 11, 2008)

donmt judge from pics.Samsung G800 has INTERNAL 3x optical zoom.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 11, 2008)

With 8mp sensor, i wouldnt mind no optical zoom.


----------



## girish.g (Jun 12, 2008)

nice. se back in the race again!


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 12, 2008)

The phone looks really cool.....


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 12, 2008)

GREAT LOOKS to boot...


----------



## praka123 (Jun 12, 2008)

great news!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 12, 2008)

Any idea about the expected price? I can buy this after 3-5 years maybe


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2008)

Price could be set to $700 unlocked in USA

It will definitely be much more cheaper in India. 

Sub-22k price should be perfect keeping in mind K850i


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 12, 2008)

this one is hot! was planning for K850i, instead will wait and go for this one


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2008)

It does not have optical zoom.
the Shiho aka the C905 comes with a censor with a focal length of 5.91 and supposedly carries an Exmor sensor as used in the mobile phones in Japan and Sony DSLRs..Has multiple face recognition and can lock upto 5 faces at once.
Has a new feature called smart contrast.Works more like photofix..but this one would keep turned on when the pic is being taken such that the color saturation increases.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 13, 2008)

Sony Ericsson C905 Shiho Demo tour

First shots taken by Shiho(thanks to mrforums)

*blog.se-nse.net/2008/06/11/sony-ericsson-c905-full-size-camera-samples/


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2008)

donno how he took those photos but there is lot of noise in those images.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ It's a prototype,wait for final product.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2008)

If properly taken, the pics will be breathtakingly clear. Afterall, its 8mp.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2008)

actually its a prototype with alpha firmware...the phone has not been announced yet..and the exif data says that the pics were taken 3 months back..am sure with the exmor sensor SE will hit back..but the details at full resolution are really good..the number plates of all the cars can be seen pretty clearly..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

I read about a 10MP camfone from samsung?  *images.zaazu.com/img/000339-large.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ Yea,it is Korea exclusive.

*Samsung **SCH-B600 *

*www.goodgearguide.com.au/images/10Nov06_Samsung10MPPhone.jpg


Have you read about i mobile 902
*www.imobilecellphones.com/i-mobile-902.html?gclid=CL2j1LG58ZMCFQH4egodAhghVw

Have a look in this thread.
*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=154714&start=0


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 14, 2008)

I am not liking the design of this 10 MP monster from Samsung...

SE C905 looks really cool....How will its cam perform, that still needs 2 b seen...


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow!it seems got a optical zoom that owns every other camfones!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 14, 2008)

The samsung one is crap...who would want a phone with a lens coming out...

The C905 will cost around 23k...my next phone..  .. in the meantime will get the G900 and dispose of my k850


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

well,where is symbian?UIQ? no smart phones


----------



## azzu (Jun 14, 2008)

looks kool and some extra cool features hope SE has nice Cam sensor on it


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 14, 2008)

This is surely the beginning of the things to come. Hey SE do something on the Walkmans and make people forget things like Xpress music etc.. 



praka123 said:


> well,where is symbian?UIQ? no smart phones


Not a big -ve as SE phones are the *smartest* amongst the java powered.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

I want a mobile like the foldable keyboard available  is there any? this normal mobile thing may break keeping all time in Jeans


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 14, 2008)

Ya,japs have.


----------

